# Youtube and it's editing features can help to make entertaining video...



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So I was messing around with Youtube's editing features since I don't have anything that works well on my computer... and I think it may be capable of doing a passable job!

What do you think?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Like the smiley face one, has been my favorite for entertainment humor. Totally unexpected and impressive all at once.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

catchy song, great shooting, but i think the song overshadowed your accomplishments.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A good compilation video. It looks like I am going to have to learn how to make videos and upload them.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

fantastic video bill and even better shooting, i to posted a video compilation yesterday lol,
i think the compilation videos are much better, you can fit a lot into one video








i'm currently making a hunting compilation video, its a bit harder than static targets though, u only get one shot then they're gone lol,
nice shooting bill - john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

forgot to ask, did you do this editing through youtube? i didn't know you could do it that way, i use movie maker - thanks john


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it all your best shots in one video,cool.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow Bill, those are the best shots! Makes me want to do some training, but it's getting really cold in the yard


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Aras said:


> Wow Bill, those are the best shots! Makes me want to do some training, but it's getting really cold in the yard


coat , its never to colt for ss shooting lol


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> Wow Bill, those are the best shots! Makes me want to do some training, but it's getting really cold in the yard


coat , its never to colt for ss shooting lol
[/quote]
try to shoot at -20


----------

